# CF MP Academy Updates



## RedcapCrusader (25 Jun 2015)

Does anyone in the MP Branch have any information as to the status of the new CFMPA? It was stated that construction was to be completed and the MP Gp to take possession in 2015, but we all know that many government projects end up delayed.

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jun 2015)

There should be information in the CID on the DWAN.  I'm on leave right now, otherwise I'd look up and post a link to the project.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Jun 2015)

I don't have access to it at the moment either, so I was hoping someone has any knowledge of the Academy's progress


----------



## Tibbson (25 Jun 2015)

The construction is on schedule and the first course is to start there later this summer.  Just last week I read a Facebook post about how the monument is being moved to the new Academy along with a large amount of the dirt that was around it since it was the site of the scattering of ashes for a number of deceased MP and Int vets.  I don't have the date with me now but the official opening is scheduled for sometime in September.  A number of us from the HQ are planning to attend.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (25 Jun 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> The construction is on schedule and the first course is to start there later this summer.  Just last week I read a Facebook post about how the monument is being moved to the new Academy along with a large amount of the dirt that was around it since it was the site of the scattering of ashes for a number of deceased MP and Int vets.  I don't have the date with me now but the official opening is scheduled for sometime in September.  A number of us from the HQ are planning to attend.



Awesome, that's good news. I was hoping it would have been earlier, but beggers can be choosers.


----------



## trooper142 (14 Sep 2015)

Little birdies are starting to suggest that the academy might be delayed, which in turn would delay the course scheduled to start October 28th. I was wondering if anyone would be able to lend some credence to this rumour, or even better, put it to rest!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tibbson (14 Sep 2015)

trooper142 said:
			
		

> Little birdies are starting to suggest that the academy might be delayed, which in turn would delay the course scheduled to start October 28th. I was wondering if anyone would be able to lend some credence to this rumour, or even better, put it to rest!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



I hope not.  I'm supposed to go down to teach on it for a week.  I'll check tomorrow unless we get an answer here in the mean time.


----------



## putz (15 Sep 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> I hope not.  I'm supposed to go down to teach on it for a week.  I'll check tomorrow unless we get an answer here in the mean time.



Can you take some pictures of it when your there?  I've heard its pretty impressive


----------



## garb811 (28 Sep 2015)

trooper142 said:
			
		

> Little birdies are starting to suggest that the academy might be delayed, which in turn would delay the course scheduled to start October 28th. I was wondering if anyone would be able to lend some credence to this rumour, or even better, put it to rest!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


If you haven't heard yet, the course is delayed until January.  2 x courses will run concurrently to catch up.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Sep 2015)

A couple pictures I managed to snap while on the tour. It's pretty impressive, looking forward to working and training out of it in the future.


















Not surprising that the official opening and courses are delayed, they only had just moved furniture in and began wiring  for computers, projectors etc. Still a bit of work to be done and only makes sense to delay it, than to instruct around contractors working.


----------



## trooper142 (29 Sep 2015)

garb811 said:
			
		

> If you haven't heard yet, the course is delayed until January.  2 x courses will run concurrently to catch up.



Hey! Thanks so much for the update, really appreciate it! 

I got an email Friday with the two course dates in Janaury, now I await the official course message!

Looking forward to getting started!


----------

